# Anyone ever come across an animal allergic to penicillin?



## CCourson05 (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyone ever come across an animal allergic to penicillin?




_Title edited by BYH Staff_


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 7, 2012)

I haven't, but then again I've only ever had to give it to two of my animals. Haven't heard anything about any issues from my friends with livestock.


----------



## jarvisqh (Apr 19, 2012)

i have a vet friend ( hes 80 something and still ropes the wild never been touched horses to pull blood on them at the horse sales )     who was telling me about a horse who died .. because it was allergic .. ?    i dont remember much it was prolli a couple years ago he told me about it ..


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 19, 2012)

If you have an animal having a reaction to Penicillin, you'll need to administer epinephrine. 

Yes, i've had an animal react and die.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 19, 2012)

I believe we've had two steers die of an allergic reaction to the sulpha boluses we gave them, as they seemed to have dropped dead not long after.



If anything, it's always best to have a bottle of Epinephrine handy whenever you're doing vaccinations or treatments and such, it's cheap, easy to come-by and perfect for those just-in-case times when needed, no matter what livestock you have.


----------



## beckyburkheart (Apr 20, 2012)

yes. they can go into Anaphylactic shock and die within minutes.  it's pretty rare, but it does happen.  i always have the vet give the first round of shots on any animal - just in case.

i had a mare that survived an episode prior to me getting her, during the reaction she went berserk and broke her pelvis (she was inside a stall when they gave her the shot).


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 20, 2012)

Nope


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, had an alpaca who had a reaction. Luckily I always have epinepherine on hand and gave it to her. If they have a reaction, it will happen within 15 minutes of the shot.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes,  I usually have epinephrine available for that reason.


----------

